
Show HN: Persistent Queue Implementation stable release for JAVA developer - jinmin
https://github.com/yue9944882/PersistentQueue
======
kimmin
This a very stable version of Implementation of Persistent Queue. Actually,
this is a data structure which is deployed in enterprise environment for a
long period. I am very confident about this JAR. Don't bother to raise BUGs to
challenge!

------
jinmin
If any BUG is found ,please contact me or raise an issue.

And by the way, mark a 'star'~ THX

